# "Enable home network applications" turned off?



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Tonight I went to use one of my HD's to pull some programming off of PyTivo, and the Tivo couldn't see the PyTivo server. Rebooting didn't seem to clear it. It couldn't see my other Tivo for MRV either.

The IP address was good and the Tivo was pingable from other computers. The PyTivo server even showed the Tivo querying it. 

I found the 'Enable Home Network Applications' to be turned off, so I turned it on and both the PyTivo server and the MRV showed up in Now Playing.

I'm wondering if it's a coincidence? Does the 'Enable Home Network Applications' setting need to be enabled to use PyTivo? To use MRV? If so, any ideas on how the setting turned itself off on it's own?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Something wonky must have happened. I've been seeing many complaints related to MRV and TTG pop up recently.
I was trying to do some MRVs yesterday and Tivo 1 couldn't see the recordings on Tivo 2.
Long story short, I rebooted all my Tivos at the same time. When they came back, two of them had reverted back to not allowing transfers. I had all Tivos phone home and got things working again.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, TiVo screwed up something at least for some accounts. See similar reports in these threads:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=449855
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=449847

So far a net connect seems to fix the problem so it was a temporary "oops" by TiVo.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

That might explain it.... I also forced a phone home around the time that I started messing with the 'enable network applications' setting.


----------



## loler (Jun 3, 2010)

useful info, thanks


----------

